# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Toutes versions] Couleurs standard : 142 couleurs  choisir dans l'Hexagone

## LMarie

Bonjour,
Je cherche partout la fonction "Get..." pour obtenir la liste des valeurs des 142 couleurs, qui sont disposes sous forme d'un hexagone dans la premire boite de dialogue lorsqu'on recherche une couleur RGB(rouge, vert, bleu).
Lorsque une des 142 couleurs a t slectionne, une deuxime boite de dialogue s'affiche et donne les valeurs personnalises rouge, vert, bleu RVB et TSL qui peuvent tre modifies.
Je pense que les couleurs de la premire boite de dialogue ne peuvent pas tre modifies et qu'elles sont les couleurs standard de Microsoft Office.
Je peux dj obtenir la liste des 56 ColorIndex (sous forme de code long) de l'actuel classeur, en excutant la commande : ActiveWorkbook.Colors(Item), Item tant un numro d'ordre allant de 1  56.
Merci d'avance pour votre rponse.

----------


## kiki29

Salut, 


```

```

 consulter : Les couleurs en VBA Excel: Les quivalences Hex-Long-RGB
mais aussi ceci

----------


## LMarie

Salut,

C'est super sympa de m'avoir rpondu si vite.

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour l'information de la boite de dialogue de l'hexagone des 142 couleurs et pour les liens.

J'ai consult les liens que vous m'avez communiqus.
Je n'ai pas trouv la fonction "Get....." qui liste les 142 couleurs de l'hexagone, et je souhaite savoir si cette fonction existe.

Ce serait extra si vous pouviez la trouver, et je vous remercie  l'avance.

----------

